# Duyuru > Kültür >  Pasifik dağılımı

## anau

Doç. Dr. Haluk BERKMEN Buzul çağının sona ermesiyle kuraklaşan Orta Asya yaşanmaz duruma dönüşmüş, o bölgenin insanları dört bir yana dağılmışlardır. Bu konuya daha önce Güneş Dilinden Türeyen Diller başlıklı *39* *sayılı* yazımda değinmiştim. Doğu ve Güney-doğu Asya bölgesine inenler deniz yoluyla önce yakın adalara, sonra da gittikçe daha uzak adalara doğru yelken açtılar. Alttaki resimde bu dağılımı görmekteyiz. (Kaynak: Scientific American,Temmuz 1991,Peter Bellwood,sayfa 70)
 M.ü. 5.000 yıllarında bugünkü Japonya’nın güneyinden civardaki adalara, Taiwan adasına ve Asya kıtasının güney-doğu ucuna ulaşmışlardı. Daha sonra her bin yılda bir, denizcilikte edindikleri tecrübe sayesinde, büyük sıçramalar yaparak tüm Pasifik okyanusuna yayılmışlardır. Bu dağılımı farklı renklerle belirttim. 
 Ulaştıkları en uç nokta batılı denizcilerin Paskalya adası olarak adlandırdıkları, fakat yerli halkın *Rapa Nui* adını verdiği adadır. Bu ada Güney Amerika kıtasından 3,600 km uzakta bulunmaktadır. Adada konuşulan dilin Pasifik dil gurubuna ait olmasına rağmen bazı sözcüklerde ün-Türkçe’nin izlerine rastlamak mümkündür.
 ürneğin, “*Tanrı*” sözüne adalılar *Tangaroa* derler. Bu sözcüğü Tanga-roa şeklinde bölersek birinci kısım *Tanga* sözcüğünü kuzey Amerika kıtasına Asya’dan göç etmiş boyların dillerinde *Tanka* şeklinde bulmaktayız. Tanrı sözcüğünü Sümerlerde *Dingir,*  Buryatlarda *Tengeri,* Tatarlarda *Tingir* ve Etrusklerde *Tin* olarak bulmaktayız. Ayrıca, Roa sözü *OR* / *RA* kök sözcüğü ile ilişkili olması ve /yüksek, yüce/ anlamını taşıması mümkündür. Paskalya adasının en önemli şehri* Hanga Roa* adını taşır. Bu isimde çok eski dönemlerden kalma, fakat günümüzde unutulmuş /*Yüksek Han*/ anlamı bulunabilir. Bu yaklaşım doğru ise Tangaroa sözcüğü da /*Yüksek Tanrı*/ demek olmaktadır.
 Paskalya adasına has bir de özel yazı tarzı bulunmaktadır. Bu yazıya türüne *Rongorongo* denmektedir. Altta bu hece yazısının işaretlerini görmekteyiz.
 Rongorongo hece yazısının 48 işareti bulunmaktadır. Bu işaretlerin hangi hecelere karşılık geldikleri çözülmüş değildir. Ancak benzerlik içeren guruplar saptanmış olup işaretler arasındaki yakın ilişkiler üzerinde çalışmalar sürmektedir.
 Paskalya adası halkının bir diğer ilginç yönü büyük heykellere olan özel ilgileridir. Adanın tümünde 887 adet büyük taş heykel bulunmaktadır. Bunların çoğunu da adanın kıyısında çepeçevre görmek mümkündür.
 Taş heykellerin birçoğu 10 ton ağırlığındadır. Yandaki resimde, dibinde duran insanlar ile karşılaştırılınca bu taş heykellerin gerçek boyu anlaşılmaktadır. Tüm heykellerin yüzü denize dönük durumda olmaları acaba bir ziyaretçiyi beklediklerine mi işaret ediyor? Yoksa, muhtemel saldırganları korkutmayı mı amaçlamaktadırlar? 
Tüm bu soruları yanıtlayabilmek için öncelikle Rongorongo yazısını çözmek gerekecektir.

----------

